# Beginning to search for a Vizsla! Breeder recommendations?



## LoganWA (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi Everyone!

My partner and I are very excited to start searching for a Vizsla pup. We live in Tacoma, WA and are looking for an energetic dog that can keep up with our active lifestyles, thus a Vizsla! I have never gotten a dog through a Vizsla breeder before and was wondering if anyone would have any recommendations for a breeder. 

We are happy to travel if need be but would prefer not to have to go too far if possible. Ideally, we would be able to find a puppy sooner, rather than later as we have so much time to devote to it during the quarantine but are also understandable that it is important to find the right fit and sometimes that takes time and patience.

Thank you all for your help both now and throughout our Vizsla journey!
Logan


----------



## LoganWA (Apr 23, 2020)

Would also be happy to take in a rescue! Just have had any luck finding a Vizsla to adopt.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Alpine Vizslas is in Washington. 








About


Hi! I'm Jessica Mackey, a Family Medicine Physician introduced to the world of Vizslas by my boy Sitka. I found Sitka my senior year of my Undergraduate education at the University of Virginia after...



www.alpinevizslas.com





During the pandemic, Vizsla breeders are being bombarded with people wanting a puppy. So take into consideration, a lot of breeders have received hundreds, if not thousands of puppy inquiries. 
Most already had a waiting list, before this happened.


----------



## LoganWA (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi Jessica, thank you so much for your reply. We are aware of the current climate with the pandemic, but wanted to reach out to the community and see if anyone would have any help in finding a dog who is a good fit for us. I was actually recommended to speak with you by Nancy and Charles of Hawksnest Kennels, so I will send you an email here shortly!

Thank you again for your kind reply!
Logan


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry for the confusion.
I'm not Jessica. I just shared the link to Alpine.


----------



## 84628 (Sep 2, 2019)

LoganWA said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> My partner and I are very excited to start searching for a Vizsla pup. We live in Tacoma, WA and are looking for an energetic dog that can keep up with our active lifestyles, thus a Vizsla! I have never gotten a dog through a Vizsla breeder before and was wondering if anyone would have any recommendations for a breeder.
> 
> ...


Hi Logan, we have 2 Vizslas and live over in Bonney Lake. We got both of them from Cathy at Eylar Vizslas. She's over by Spokane. They don't raise show dogs, so if that is what you want look elsewhere. They do breed great hunters and pets. She stands behind her dogs like any quality breeder and does usually have a waiting list. She is on facebook and there is a website. Be prepared for a lengthy personality test as she matches the potential owner to the pup. She's not into pedigrees and thus won't put one at you. You would have to ask. Just a great dog that will keep you running. Lennie


----------

